#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  How dangerous is Sihanoukville these days?

## surinboy

If you currently live in SHV or have recently visited can you comment on how dangerous the place is. 

I googled the topic and found lots of horror stories of westerners being assaulted and killed. Not to mention the dodgy police and scamming locals. 

What the latest on SHV? Im keen to hear from long term residents. Have things improved there since 5 or 10 yrs ago when it was considered to be one of the most dangerous places in SE Asia.

----------


## brisie

Watch your back when riding anywhere in Cambo specially at night and on Sundays. Some drunk is liable to come up your arse at 150KLM  in a SUV That's a very common occurrence.

In the last 2 years traffic has doubled in SHV and there is a lot of new middle class yobbo obnoxious loud rude should have been drowned at birth Chinese tourists there that make your average Pohmy retard in Pattaya or Aussie wanka in Bali look like well mannered angels.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Wherever there is money and poverty side by side, there is danger.

----------


## thaimeme



----------


## khmen

Dunno what it's like of late as haven't been in a few years, but Snooky was far from the "most dangerous place in SE Asia" 5 or even 10 years ago, it was just a relatively undeveloped beach town with not much going on.

There were far more dangerous places in SEA back then, as there are now.

----------


## thaimeme

> Dunno what it's like of late as haven't been in a few years, but Snooky was far from the "most dangerous place in SE Asia" 5 or even 10 years ago. There were far more dangerous places then, as there are now.


 
Any Euro-Western city.

----------


## Big Hairy Pig

I've been going to SHV over the last few years (3-4 days per trip) and always had good times. Never once have I been concerned for my safety, other than the odd taxi ride to/from Phnom Penh. In fact, a buddy of mine is seriously considering SHV for retirement. It's a pretty quiet town, IMO.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

It's fine ffs.



No more dangerous than any other place.

----------


## hick

> Dunno what it's like of late as haven't been in a few years, but Snooky was far from the "most dangerous place in SE Asia" 5 or even 10 years ago, it was just a relatively undeveloped beach town with not much going on.
> 
> There were far more dangerous places in SEA back then, as there are now.


+1 

Drove down and back from PP a few times 10 and 12 years ago.

Most dangerous place...?  pish-posh.

----------


## Stinky

SHV is a wonderful place, friendly and warm, you should go there and brag in bars about your wealth and good fortune and you'll be treated with the admiration and the respect you deserve

----------


## Phuketrichard

not anymore dangerous than anywhere else at 4 am drunk.
was last there last summer to visit friends


BUT why do u think many refer to it as shitsville

----------


## Dragonfly

it's kind of safe, when I was there

- my friend barfined a katoy thinking she was a woman, and had the best sex of his life, despite finding out in the early morning
- the katoy went into psycho stalking mode, and pursue my friend all over town for the whole trip as we tried to escape him/her
- saw a guy had his iPhone grabbed by some runner
- got funny stalking looks by "stalking" locals in a dark street at 11pm next to a very busy street, probably looking to strike at the right time

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err......" my friend barfined a katoy" .........doesn't fool anyone here, Butters. Man up and have the decency to screw your courage to that sticky place and admit to your louche peccadillos .

Har, har.

----------


## cyrille

What a huge coincidence that someone out for the night with buttsy accidentally ended up screwing a ladyboy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What a huge coincidence that someone out for the night with buttsy accidentally ended up screwing a ladyboy.


I think you'll find Buttplug is the bender, not the stabber.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Err......" my friend barfined a katoy" .........doesn't fool anyone here, Butters. Man up and have the decency to screw your courage to that sticky place and admit to your louche peccadillos .
> 
> Har, har.


don't be ridiculous, I wanted to barfine the katoy and have him/her for me the whole night, but my friend insisted and didn't believe me, and the katoy saw he was a virgin and wanted to go with him too,

so not by my own choice  :Razz: 

god, did I laugh the morning after, I proposed a swap but the katoy had already left  :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

still blowing semen bubbles when you fart dragonfly?

 :rofl:

----------


## Scottish Gary

> If you currently live in SHV or have recently visited can you comment on how dangerous the place is. 
> 
> I googled the topic and found lots of horror stories of westerners being assaulted and killed. Not to mention the dodgy police and scamming locals. 
> 
> What the latest on SHV? Im keen to hear from long term residents. Have things improved there since 5 or 10 yrs ago when it was considered to be one of the most dangerous places in SE Asia.


 Most of the horror stories come from young paranoid backpackers who are shit scared of their own shadow

----------


## Phuketrichard

reading the news, one might think Koh Tao is more dangerous

SHV does claim more than a few od's and old guys dying

----------


## Scottish Gary

> reading the news, one might think Koh Tao is more dangerous
> 
> SHV does claim more than a few od's and old guys dying


 Koh Tao is dangerous if your young female and blond with a penchant for short skirts and a tendency to wander alone along the beach late at night

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Originally Posted by surinboy
> 
> 
> If you currently live in SHV or have recently visited can you comment on how dangerous the place is. 
> 
> I googled the topic and found lots of horror stories of westerners being assaulted and killed. Not to mention the dodgy police and scamming locals. 
> 
> What the latest on SHV? Im keen to hear from long term residents. Have things improved there since 5 or 10 yrs ago when it was considered to be one of the most dangerous places in SE Asia.
> 
> ...




Exactly ! And let's hope that more young paranoid backpackers who are shit scared of their own shadow avoid Sianoukville, we don't need them !

----------


## longjohnfarang

> Wherever there is money and poverty side by side, there is danger.


Amen.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

AirAsia are now flying direct from KL so that will bring in a few punters, ill go have a look when they fly direct from BKK.

Just bang ya self up in a top hotel and check the joint out. 

Just ya typical Asian shit hole innit.

----------

